# ebene auf "hartes licht" gesetzt...



## phil-ip (15. Januar 2006)

Wie kann ich eine Ebene auf "hartes licht" setzen

 mfG phil


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. Januar 2006)

Trivialerweise indem man bei ausgewählter Ebene in der Ebenenpalette im Ebenenfüllmethoden-Dropdown „Hartes Licht“ auswählt.


----------

